# Late Season Sharptails



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Could anyone give any advise on late season sharptails? I would like to hunt
around Valley City. What type of cover do they prefer later in the season?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm guessing Valley City sharptail are the same as any other sharptail. During deer opener I saw a ton sitting in trees and around buck brush. Didn't spook too many while walking, but spotted a lot high up in trees or flying from field to field. If you can sneak up on them while they're sitting that's probably your best bet. Otherwise we had a pretty good hunt one year when we set up on a hillside that we had seen grouse fly over the day before. It was like pass shooting ducks when they starting coming over in their big flocks. Pretty fun if you can manage it. Good luck
:beer:


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for the advice!! Anyone have anny luck with snow on the ground? Do they hold any tighter?''


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

They will hold tighter in snow, at least late evening. Fresh snow is best, they aren't as spooky from the noise. If you can hunt in a snowfall that is even better.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Pass shooting grouse and sneaking up on them in tree's? I guess I'm doing it wrong...I did have a lone sharp land in my goose decoys in our corn field last weekend...So, I guess you can decoy em' too...Sorry, being a smart A$$...Late season birds are VERY smart! I would be as quiet as possible!


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## speedimager (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, I guess I will have to pick up some goose decoys before I go hunting. I'm assuming jumbo's work the best!!! ''

Thanks again


----------

